# stock s3 dpi?



## pelotudo

changed my build.props and can't remember the stock dpi value, anyone got it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## lpaddikt

It's 320.


----------



## pelotudo

cool thanks


----------

